# Over Heating Message



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Got a message accompanied by a beep warning on my dashboard last night that my GTO was overheating. When I looked down, I watched the temp. guage needed go from the usual warm-running position to pointing straight up in 3 seconds. 10 seconds later, all went back to normal. Was a 30-degree night and coolant levels were fine. Anyone else had electrical glitches such as this and advise for repair?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GotMyGoat said:


> Got a message accompanied by a beep warning on my dashboard last night that my GTO was overheating. When I looked down, I watched the temp. guage needed go from the usual warm-running position to pointing straight up in 3 seconds. 10 seconds later, all went back to normal. Was a 30-degree night and coolant levels were fine. Anyone else had electrical glitches such as this and advise for repair?


First I've heard of that one. Might be a malfunctioning DIC. I would get er to your service department and have them take a gander.


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. Not loving the thought of turning it over to some unknown dealers hands and God only knows how they drive it....painful. Purchased the car 2 months ago from a dealer over 200 miles from my house and don't know of a good local one yet. Many say that there is no such thing as a stupid question....what is a DIC?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

GotMyGoat said:


> Thanks. Not loving the thought of turning it over to some unknown dealers hands and God only knows how they drive it....painful. Purchased the car 2 months ago from a dealer over 200 miles from my house and don't know of a good local one yet. Many say that there is no such thing as a stupid question....what is a DIC?


There is not such thing. Sorry bout that. 


Drivers Information Cluster. The speedo and all that jazz. It is all one big peice and one of the guys here had a problem with theirs. 

What will happen(if that is the problem) is they will identify the problem and order one for your car, becasue they will not have that in stock. Then in a week they will call you back in and they should have you out of there in about an hour. 

thats the way it should happen. Unfortunately service people can be morons. 

Is there anyone else in the NY area that know of a good dealership in the area for our fellow member?


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine's done that once. Pulled over, shut it down and restarted it. Hasn't happened since (maybe a year). It seems that at least on the 04's there were a few electrical gremlins. Mine are few and far between.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

When I was in the market for a GTO in 2004, I was walking around the dealership and walked into the garage area where they were detailing the cars. I came across a Silver 2004 GTO and one of the guys saw me sweating the car so he yelled, 'hey buddy'...and the key was flying in the air. He told me to 'fire it up', of course I did. I started the car and after the system check, the 'overheat' message came up and I believe the needle was pointing into the red zone as well. Needless to say, I got freaked and shut the car off immediately and told the guy about it. I'm not sure what they did to fix it, but he did mention they'd have a look at it and check the computer. Perhaps it's a glitch in the 04's system, but even if I knew the temperature wasn't as high as the gauges suggested, I wouldn't be comfortable driving it.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GotMyGoat said:


> Anyone else had electrical glitches such as this and advise for repair?


The problem you describe was a common one in early build 04s. The good news is that the problem was identified and there is a reliable fix for it. 

As for finding a good service in the New York area -- either Tom or JohnnyBGoode can provide a referral. In fact, they were just talking about how one of their local dealers has really gotten better in the service department.

Bottom line? Don't sweat it. The same thing happened to me at 750 miles. Totally freaked me out for a few seconds -- but it never happened again.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> The problem you describe was a common one in early build 04s. The good news is that the problem was identified and there is a reliable fix for it.
> 
> As for finding a good service in the New York area -- either Tom or JohnnyBGoode can provide a referral. In fact, they were just talking about how one of their local dealers has really gotten better in the service department.
> 
> Bottom line? Don't sweat it. The same thing happened to me at 750 miles. Totally freaked me out for a few seconds -- but it never happened again.


 :agree


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I also have an 04. Mine did that, and it was only 12 degrees out, and I had just started it. Its only done it one time for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

like I told steve last night......dang LS1's....


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It has nothing to do with the engines, it's the cluster (DIC), if you take it to a dealership they will order you another one and take care of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

nobody with the LS2 is complaining! dang ls1's......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1st year GTO.... 1st year problems...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

hence why I dont want an 04.  besides an 05 is cheaper on insurance.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

some of them they just have to reprograme depending on your vin break


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

There is a TSB, technical service bulletin out for that.

Arnold in Babylon is where i bought mine, and who replaced my DIC after they tried to reflash it, but my vin is after the breakpoint.

they are a good dealership, and i recommend their service department.

just tell them Tom, the five tow headlight guy sent you. Go to page 2-25 of your 04 owners manual to learn how to properly shut your car off so the auto headlights dont stay on.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

It was a very early thread here with gazillion replies and like tom wrote, TSB, took care of that, tach and speedo pegging, too. 

after the flash reprogram it's never happened again.:cheers


----------



## hawaiigto (Dec 23, 2005)

My 04 had the issues with temp/tach, etc. The dealership reprogrammed it and I have not had issues since.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 05 yellow jacket m6 and it is giving me the blues.Tues I am taking it back for the 2nd time.They have to get a number off my car to order me a new gauge cluster.For the guys with the 04's were your fans coming on when it showed hot.


----------

